# Lose fat and build lean muscle at same time??



## BOBG (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi All,

Need some help as I am currently stuck not knowing what direction to take.

Is it possible to lose body fat while gaining lean muscle at the same time? If so, what kind of diet would I need to follow in order to achieve this.

I just need a push in the right direction; I'm currently 13 1/2 stones with 24% body fat. I've trained before but nothing to the level I want to do now. The problem I have is that I feel that I'm slightly overweight now to start bulking, yet don't have enough muscle to just cut up. Anybody with any advice on this?

Thanks for all your help :thumb:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I cant even guess at the amount of threads here which could answer that question for you.


----------



## BOBG (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry, don't mean to be wasting peoples time, just want to make sure I get it right.

I put together a diet of 3400 calories per day and 3900 on training days. Split would be 45% protein, 30% fats and 25% carbs. I will be eating as clean as possible.

Does anybody think the split is ok?


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

If I were you I'd lose weight first then do a clean bulk. At 24% you got a lots to lose tubs :0

I'd suggests looking in the lose weight section and the stickies


----------



## BOBG (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks thats what I thought! I feel like I got a spare tyre so maybe that will be the route to go. Thanks!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/blog/staying-lean-while-eating-freely/

Have read this mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/blog/staying-lean-while-eating-freely/
> 
> Have read this mate.


Fck me putting links up of the rivals board...naughty!!!!


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

it depends on your work times and times availible to train

fasted cardio every morning for 30 mins then i high carb meal, then the rest of the day low carb meals, then train in the evening, then high carb(low GI) meal post workout before bed

if youve recently started training again you will lose fat and build new muscle quite quickly for a few months, its all about the diet really


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think if you build muscle your bf goes down, more muscle burns more fat and in numbers if you weigh 180lb with 15% bf and get upto 200lbs still with 15% bf then you have gained muscle and dropped bf %%%(% being the key here)

But imo if you are trying to burn fat off then you cant put muscle on( to say get down to 10%)


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Fck me putting links up of the rivals board...naughty!!!!


 :whistling: did I ooopppsss.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> :whistling: did I ooopppsss.


Ha you little tinker you


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Ask badly_dubbed how..


----------

